# Pipestem?



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Anyone have any info on the pipestem about the ice? Looking at going this weekend.

Any info?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Haven't heard to much about there this winter. PM me and I can tell you where some fish are biting else where.


----------

